# cool video



## 4grandpa (Sep 26, 2012)

found this video today and figured i would pass it along. Its really cool that tv people are talking about pond management! Cant wait to see their future episodes....

http://themanagementadvantage.com/home/liquid-assets-fish-management/


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

Very well done. Too bad it's not about Northern waters as a lot of it doesn't apply here.


----------

